# Free Senior License



## whchunter (May 12, 2017)

Someone told me that the GA politicians are at it again in trying to take back the free licenses after we turn 65. Is it true?
Seems our politicians can't budget themselves but need us to kick them out of office.
They need to give the elderly more breaks e.g. no school taxes after 65.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 13, 2017)

whchunter said:


> Someone told me that the GA politicians are at it again in trying to take back the free licenses after we turn 65. Is it true?
> Seems our politicians can't budget themselves but need us to kick them out of office.
> They need to give the elderly more breaks e.g. no school taxes after 65.



One good thing about Cobb County, school tax goes away  at 62 or 63.


----------



## Milkman (May 13, 2017)

whchunter said:


> Someone told me that the GA politicians are at it again in trying to take back the free licenses after we turn 65. Is it true?
> Seems our politicians can't budget themselves but need us to kick them out of office.
> They need to give the elderly more breaks e.g. no school taxes after 65.



I was fortunate to already have my lifetime license. As for those politicians we have the chance to kick them out in November every other year


----------



## shotgun (May 14, 2017)

Which one of the dead beats voted for the increase on the free senior licenses?


----------



## whchunter (May 15, 2017)

*Hmm*



shotgun said:


> Which one of the dead beats voted for the increase on the free senior licenses?



Don't know but I'm sure we will hear. Not one of them ever seems to work to reduce spending


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 15, 2017)

There is a federal excise tax on firearms, ammunition, and other hunting equipment that everyone who hunts pays when they purchase that equipment; seniors as well.  That money is given back to the states in part based on the number of paid hunting licenses.  Free licenses don't count.  By charging a nominal fee ($4 for seniors), Georgia can better capture those federal funds so they don't go to another state.  Every free license means money that we all paid into the Federal system goes to another state.  This isn't some money grab for the general fund, both the state and federal dollars come back for the direct benefit of sportsmen.

http://www.nssf.org/factsheets/PDF/PittmanRobertsonFacts.pdf

Any seniors that are already 65 are not affected by this, they still have a free license as long as they want to hunt.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...2016 Sustainability 1 Pager-Updated Price.pdf


----------



## JustUs4All (May 16, 2017)

Could a Senior who already has a free lifetime license purchase a fishing license in order to trigger the release of the corresponding Pittman-Robertson funds to GA?


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 16, 2017)

JustUs4All said:


> Could a Senior who already has a free lifetime license purchase a fishing license in order to trigger the release of the corresponding Pittman-Robertson funds to GA?



Yes, I believe so.  After July 1st, there will be a senior lifetime hunting license for $35.  With lifetime licenses, you are counted as a licensed hunter for Pittman-Robertson every year, whether you actually hunted or not.


----------



## Cook&Bro (May 16, 2017)

*SD Lifetime License Holders*



C.Killmaster said:


> There is a federal excise tax on firearms, ammunition, and other hunting equipment that everyone who hunts pays when they purchase that equipment; seniors as well.  That money is given back to the states in part based on the number of paid hunting licenses.  Free licenses don't count.  By charging a nominal fee ($4 for seniors), Georgia can better capture those federal funds so they don't go to another state.  Every free license means money that we all paid into the Federal system goes to another state.  This isn't some money grab for the general fund, both the state and federal dollars come back for the direct benefit of sportsmen.
> 
> http://www.nssf.org/factsheets/PDF/PittmanRobertsonFacts.pdf
> 
> ...



Not clear how this legislation applies to holders of Senior Discount (paid) Lifetime Licenses.

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/20172018/164102.pdf

But the new language in Section 3a starting on line 53 looks good - it appears that a new license would become effective upon the expiration of an existing license ?!? Per DNR, my SD Lifetime License expires 12/31/2399.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 16, 2017)

Cook&Bro said:


> Not clear how this legislation applies to holders of Senior Discount (paid) Lifetime Licenses.
> 
> http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/20172018/164102.pdf
> 
> But the new language in Section 3a starting on line 53 looks good - it appears that a new license would become effective upon the expiration of an existing license ?!? Per DNR, my SD Lifetime License expires 12/31/2399.



If you already have a paid lifetime license of any type, this legislation does not affect you.  Don't pay any attention to that expiration year, there just has to be a year in the system so it uses one really far in the future.


----------



## Cook&Bro (May 16, 2017)

OK, thanks.  Could not find where current holders were grandfathered, but legal wording is hard for this grandfather to interpret


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 16, 2017)

Cook&Bro said:


> OK, thanks.  Could not find where current holders were grandfathered, but legal wording is hard for this grandfather to interpret



Here you go:

"142 (E) Type S (Senior), available to those individuals 65 years of age or older born on or
143 before June 30, 1952: no charge"


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here you go:
> 
> "142 (E) Type S (Senior), available to those individuals 65 years of age or older born on or
> 143 before June 30, 1952: no charge"



Then I'm good to go but I still wouldn't mind the 4 bucks to get counted for Pittman-Robertson money.


----------



## whchunter (May 16, 2017)

*Confirm*



C.Killmaster said:


> There is a federal excise tax on firearms, ammunition, and other hunting equipment that everyone who hunts pays when they purchase that equipment; seniors as well.  That money is given back to the states in part based on the number of paid hunting licenses.  Free licenses don't count.  By charging a nominal fee ($4 for seniors), Georgia can better capture those federal funds so they don't go to another state.  Every free license means money that we all paid into the Federal system goes to another state.  This isn't some money grab for the general fund, both the state and federal dollars come back for the direct benefit of sportsmen.
> 
> http://www.nssf.org/factsheets/PDF/PittmanRobertsonFacts.pdf
> 
> ...



Hope you're right about seniors that are already over 65 not being affected but couldn't find it in the reference you left. I also hope this isn't like many bills that start out as "set aside for one purpose" but later the lawmakers start stealing it for their private needs. I hope someone makes it iron tight if not they will steal it.

As to the "forever school tax" I wonder if our law makers ever talk to our seniors who are on VERY limited income and have to make decisions as to whether they will buy food or medicines. Like many other money grabs it's usually because someone isn't paying their fair share of taxes to cover the expenditures. Maybe our lawmakers need to talk to those in Cobb County to see how they do things.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 17, 2017)

whchunter said:


> Hope you're right about seniors that are already over 65 not being affected but couldn't find it in the reference you left. I also hope this isn't like many bills that start out as "set aside for one purpose" but later the lawmakers start stealing it for their private needs. I hope someone makes it iron tight if not they will steal it.
> 
> As to the "forever school tax" I wonder if our law makers ever talk to our seniors who are on VERY limited income and have to make decisions as to whether they will buy food or medicines. Like many other money grabs it's usually because someone isn't paying their fair share of taxes to cover the expenditures. Maybe our lawmakers need to talk to those in Cobb County to see how they do things.



See post #12


----------



## Trapper Glatzer (May 17, 2017)

Not trying to rob the thread, just had to add my $.02. Try being 67, with no children, and paying school taxes since I bought my first house in 1978. $700 going to the schools in Athens-Clarke County which already has a terrible school system to start with. Like all things political, add politics and unions together and they can blame everyone but themselves. More money is never the answer, competent overseers of the money making the right decisions works.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 19, 2017)

When you can't earn the publics support for funding you legislate your way to it, typical .gov move.

TG your last sentence is spot on!


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 21, 2017)

Ruger#3 said:


> When you can't earn the publics support for funding you legislate your way to it, typical .gov move.
> 
> TG your last sentence is spot on!



Over 85% of hunters supported the increase.


----------



## whchunter (May 22, 2017)

*Tks*



C.Killmaster said:


> See post #12


----------

